# Nose job and boob job at the sametime?



## yajaira

Do u Think its a good idea?  My concern is the surgeon wont do as good of a job as he would have ....what if he's rushing it to get it over with? Anyone had it done at the same time?


----------



## MaiQ

Do not do this particular combination. I was staying in hospital overnight for my lipo, and the girl next to me did nose and boobs together. Gosh... she suffered so much. She called for pain killers once every hour until they cant give it to her any more because of fear of overdose. Her pain mainly come from the fact that she cannot breathe. Her chest were swollen so its painful when she breathes, and her nose is blocked so she needed to breathe thro the mouth which makes her throat very dry. 
BA is a big surgery, you should not do it with any other surgery, and especially with nose because it's the worst combo in term of breathing.


----------



## MrsKing

Hi Mai, glad to see you here again! Did you have the surgeries you planned yet? If so, how did it go? Would love to hear what you have to say. Take care.


----------



## yajaira

MaiQ said:


> Do not do this particular combination. I was staying in hospital overnight for my lipo, and the girl next to me did nose and boobs together. Gosh... she suffered so much. She called for pain killers once every hour until they cant give it to her any more because of fear of overdose. Her pain mainly come from the fact that she cannot breathe. Her chest were swollen so its painful when she breathes, and her nose is blocked so she needed to breathe thro the mouth which makes her throat very dry.
> BA is a big surgery, you should not do it with any other surgery, and especially with nose because it's the worst combo in term of breathing.



Wow i didn't even think about that part ......i think i would feel more comfortable doing them sepretly


----------



## Ann1985

So sad... I was thinking of doing the BA n nose on same day too.

Let say I can only stay in Seoul 15 days.
 I do BA on the 2nd day and nose on the 9th day - will this b better?

Any feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## Chanel522

Having a BA and a rhino at the same time isn't a good idea due to the risk of infection.  You have to think about all of the "stuff", bacteria and things like that in your nose.  When having a rhino it's impossible to not have a tiny bit of that get into your blood stream and it could cause infection in your implants especially because they're newly introduced foreign objects to your body and it needs to get acclimated w them.  

I have a deviated septum and was going to have it corrected for health reasons so I thought I would just have my PS do it at the same time as my BA and he refused.  He said he knew a lot of Dr's would have done it, but that he felt it was unsafe and carried unnecessary risks.  He's one of the top 25 PS's in the US and is highly highly skilled so I trusted his opinion and judgement implicitly.


----------



## K Couture

MaiQ said:


> Do not do this particular combination. I was staying in hospital overnight for my lipo, and the girl next to me did nose and boobs together. Gosh... she suffered so much. She called for pain killers once every hour until they cant give it to her any more because of fear of overdose. Her pain mainly come from the fact that she cannot breathe. Her chest were swollen so its painful when she breathes, and her nose is blocked so she needed to breathe thro the mouth which makes her throat very dry.
> BA is a big surgery, you should not do it with any other surgery, and especially with nose because it's the worst combo in term of breathing.


huh...that's interesting. Ive never considered it being an issue until you pointed out that girl's experience. Seems its best to play it safe and seperate them


----------



## yajaira

Yeah i think i will see a specialist for the nose then later do my breasts IM in SD /tj anyone else


----------



## yajaira

For my nose im looking into Amir karam hes expensive but i really like his pictures


----------



## cloris97

Umm.. so facial contouring + BA will also be a bad combo?


----------



## GinaN

MaiQ said:


> Do not do this particular combination. I was staying in hospital overnight for my lipo, and the girl next to me did nose and boobs together. Gosh... she suffered so much. She called for pain killers once every hour until they cant give it to her any more because of fear of overdose. Her pain mainly come from the fact that she cannot breathe. Her chest were swollen so its painful when she breathes, and her nose is blocked so she needed to breathe thro the mouth which makes her throat very dry.
> BA is a big surgery, you should not do it with any other surgery, and especially with nose because it's the worst combo in term of breathing.


Omg.. yes sharing this experience helps a lot. The 2 procedures seem so different, yes they do both affect breathing like you observed. I'm sure there's a discount by doing both procedures at once, or at least with the same doctor, but it doesn't seem worth it. I've also heard the pain from a BA is much worse than a nose job.


----------



## Chanel522

GinaN said:


> Omg.. yes sharing this experience helps a lot. The 2 procedures seem so different, yes they do both affect breathing like you observed. I'm sure there's a discount by doing both procedures at once, or at least with the same doctor, but it doesn't seem worth it. I've also heard the pain from a BA is much worse than a nose job.




My BA wasn't bad pain wise at all.  Seriously.  I took maybe one pain pill and two Valium after I got home and that was it.  I have cohesive silicone gels under the muscle and really I've had worse pain from a getting a filling at the dentist.


----------



## traveling99

I wouldn't do it. First, you're doubling the amount of time you need to be under anesthesia, which significantly increases the risks of complications, and, like the other posters mentioned, you're also increasing your risk of infection. 

Second, it's a heck of a lot more painful: you're not going to be able to breathe through your nose, you'll have chest pain and heaviness from the breast augmentation, making breathing even more labored, and if you're anything like me, you'll be extremely nauseated from the anesthesia and from swallowing blood.

Another issue is that most plastic surgeons tend to specialize in facial surgery or body surgery, but not both (in the US, surgeons may become board-certified in facial plastic surgery). In fact, because rhinoplasty is so complex, many surgeons specialize in rhinoplasty alone! So, if you go to a surgeon for both breast augmentation and rhinoplasty, you might get a jack of all trades and a master of none.


----------



## pinkkitten74

anybody know about using own fat with own stem cells to do a breast re inflation?


----------



## traveling99

From what I've read, fat grafting to the breasts (don't listen to the part about stem cells, it's a gimmick) is growing in popularity but has wildly varying results. Some surgeons support it, others swear against it. Even those who agree that it works in skilled hands acknowledge that you can't achieve the same degree of augmentation with fat grafting that you can with breast implants. Read surgeons' opinions here:

http://www.realself.com/question/failure-rate-breast-implants-fat-grafting-stem-cells


----------



## patient27

yajaira said:


> Do u Think its a good idea?  My concern is the surgeon wont do as good of a job as he would have ....what if he's rushing it to get it over with? Anyone had it done at the same time?


NO, NO, NO. Esp. considering a lot of surgeons that are good at breasts aren't so good at faces and vice versa. Don't put yourself through that.


----------



## yajaira

Ya i decided to do the nose job first im still waiting for my vaction time at work then im going to a diffrent dr for the breasts


----------



## patient27

yajaira said:


> Do u Think its a good idea?  My concern is the surgeon wont do as good of a job as he would have ....what if he's rushing it to get it over with? Anyone had it done at the same time?


don't do it. Healing from one surgery is the worst thing ever. The idea of doing them together being smarter is a myth.


----------



## yajaira

Honestly i would never have surgery done in mexico my friend who had nine children died during liposuction at a dr who is very well known. Not saying it happens all the time im just scared now


----------



## Jane10

I agree, totally bad combo.  I have had breast surgery and couldn't think of anything worse than recovering from a nose job too! 

As I think someone mentioned, I would also be much more comfortable working with a surgeon who specializes on one particular area of the body.  Surely you are going to get a better result in the long term.


----------



## noangel0909

What if its a fat graft to breast and
Alarplasty/ tip plasty on the nose? Is this still a bad combo?


----------



## jenna56

noangel0909 said:


> What if its a fat graft to breast and
> Alarplasty/ tip plasty on the nose? Is this still a bad combo?



I would say this isn't a bad combo because what is bad about having a breast augmentation is the feeling of tightness and pain in your chest, and not being able to breathe deeply (from what I understand). With the fat graft, it's apparently sore but not terrible and certainly not as tight as inserting implants. It shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

I had nose job and breast at the same time in bondi Australia. Recovery was great. I barely noticed any boob pain as I was so focused on my nose. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Milkyway52

Heidisaddiction said:


> I had nose job and breast at the same time in bondi Australia. Recovery was great. I barely noticed any boob pain as I was so focused on my nose. [emoji5]&#65039;


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of implants did you go for? Someone said Australia is pretty popular with the teardrops/anatomical implants, but in NA, a lot of people are still afraid to use it because the fear of implants rotation.


----------



## suzzanne

Is that really possible?


----------

